# Simple Abider mods



## HamishR (Oct 21, 2021)

I bought a Dude when they first came out and liked it - except that perhaps it has a little bit more compression than I'd like. So I sold it to a friend. Then a few years later I see PedalPCB had a PCB for it called the Abider. So I built that, then remembered that I'd prefer a little less compression. So I built another one, only this time anywhere it has 2 x 1N4148 diodes as clippers I would add a pair of 1N4001 diodes just as the circuit does in the feedback loop of the last gain stage. So all in all there are three sets of clipping diodes; two in loops and one as hard clippers. In my new pedal all three sets of clipping diodes are a pair of 1N4001s in series with a pair of 1N4148s.

I love it! It has done exactly what I wanted. The compression is much lower and the feel is more natural - for me, anyway. Still a clear, creamy drive, just with a broader dynamic range now.  I appreciate that not everyone will want less compression but I do, and this very simple mod has worked perfectly for me.


----------



## scottbob09 (Jul 28, 2022)

Does that mean that D1 and D2 should remain as 4148's?


----------



## HamishR (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes. I have this thing about using 1N4148s with 1N4001s... I'm sure that if you just used 4 x 1N4148s it would sound the same. The main thing is that using a single pair of diodes is more compressed sounding than if you use two pairs.


----------



## PaulPauliePabloPaolo (Jul 30, 2022)

Great post!... Thankyou!... I built an abider and love it, but feel the same way you do... Im all over this!.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 31, 2022)

HamishR said:


> I bought a Dude when they first came out and liked it - except that perhaps it has a little bit more compression than I'd like. So I sold it to a friend. Then a few years later I see PedalPCB had a PCB for it called the Abider. So I built that, then remembered that I'd prefer a little less compression. So I built another one, only this time anywhere it has 2 x 1N4148 diodes as clippers I would add a pair of 1N4001 diodes just as the circuit does in the feedback loop of the last gain stage. So all in all there are three sets of clipping diodes; two in loops and one as hard clippers. In my new pedal all three sets of clipping diodes are a pair of 1N4001s in series with a pair of 1N4148s.
> 
> I love it! It has done exactly what I wanted. The compression is much lower and the feel is more natural - for me, anyway. Still a clear, creamy drive, just with a broader dynamic range now.  I appreciate that not everyone will want less compression but I do, and this very simple mod has worked perfectly for me.


So you just soldered the 4148/4001 in series and replaced the 4148's with this set? Turning the D1/D2 & D3/D4 clipping circuits into the same as D5/6/7/8 arrangement?


----------



## Barry (Jul 31, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> So you just soldered the 4148/4001 in series and replaced the 4148's with this set? Turning the D1/D2 & D3/D4 clipping circuits into the same as D5/6/7/8 arrangement?


That's how I understood it


----------



## HamishR (Jul 31, 2022)

Where there is a pair of diodes shown on the board I used four. So i soldered in the diodes standing up (the diodes, not me) and connected them in pairs at the top. The board shows the outline of a diode - I install two in that space.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 31, 2022)

HamishR said:


> Where there is a pair of diodes shown on the board I used four. So i soldered in the diodes standing up (the diodes, not me) and connected them in pairs at the top. The board shows the outline of a diode - I install two in that space.


So you sit down when you solder?   
Sometimes I'll sit but sometimes with my back problems it feels better to stand through a build.


----------



## Barry (Jul 31, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> So you sit down when you solder?
> Sometimes I'll sit but sometimes with my back problems it feels better to stand through a build.


With my back problems it hurts either way, if I sit too long or stand too long


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 31, 2022)

Barry said:


> With my back problems it hurts either way, if I sit too long or stand too long


Don't I know it.....somedays it sucks to just get out of bed....hahaha....we need a "get off my lawn" emoji.....


----------



## HamishR (Aug 1, 2022)

Oh I always sit when soldering. Usually cross legged in a clearing in an ancient yew forest. Yew trees are legendary for how old they can grow, how their wood is toxic but can make the finest bows, and for usually having a handy 240V outlet at their base.


----------

